# 1st day spruce chicken hunting season .40 cal lead balls



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Today was the first day of hunting season! went for a short walk and caught 3 spruce grouse. Being the first day of the season I was also excited because I had a new gopro camera that I was trying out. Luckly,I had my dog with me otherwise I wouldnt have been able to find one of the grouse. I was using .40 cal lead balls with a dandy from A+ slingshots. The .40 cal lead was very effective and had a nice flat trajectory for the longer shots but I I don't think that I will use anything smaller than .45 cal from now on, and the .50 cal seems to do best from short distances. I had a lot of fun and caught enough for some delicious soup tonight but as I reflect on the hunt it was pretty sloppy, I'm never going hunting without my dog. Here are a couple pictures I'll try to load the vidoes that I captured on my gopro camera.If I cannot I'll post the videos later


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Nice harvest. I've never had these before, but game birds are always delicious. Enjoy.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

There are a lot of different recipies but spruce hen soup is THEE BEST


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's awesome John!! Great job bro!!! I'm glad to see the Dandy is working well for ya!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a satisfying bag!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dang good job.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awesome my friend..Great hunt as it was..Yup a good hunting dog will find the birds...I use to use a German short hair

for my bird dog....Beagle for rabbit & squirrels....But as old age is sneeking up on me ..I am reduced to shoot tin cans~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Great shooting! Looks tasty 

Brian


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice job...did you shoot these "on the wing"? If so yer one crack shot my friend


----------

